# what is the best way to get traffic to my websites?



## cooltops (Jul 21, 2011)

hi everyone i am very new to this , i have started two sites


what is the best way to get visitors to my sites 

regards mark


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This link is a good start to your marketing efforts: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html


----------



## TopseyCret (Jun 4, 2010)

Frequent posting with relevant content pumped out through every social media outlets. Would be a start.


----------



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

seo, seo and more seo....

blogging, forums, social networking, its a huge competition but if you work hard you should succeed.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, seo is search engine optimization, and generally that's the term used for the art of getting traffic to your site. Learn and research this topic, if your business is local then it's pretty easy to get ranked well locally. Check out forums that are dedicated to this, warriorforum are a good place to start.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

Pick up a good book on seo such as, seo an hour a day.


----------



## shawnchin (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi, the best way to drive traffic is social media (bookmarking,networking)sites its provides very fast traffic at your site, otherwise blog commenting and article submission is also a process but it is slow in work mainly beneficial to gain worth ..


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

all of the seo ..blogging..social network stuff is great , but if your site is T-Shirt World and your keywords are all standard shirt words,... alot of effort to drive people to the competition. Before you seo, you must be seo-worthy. What makes you different?...market ONLY that...choose unique words for keywords...BE unique ! the world does not need another generic tee site...and , no, a design- your-own-shirt app is not unique any more. Peruvian Princess tees is different...splat art is not.
sorry ...2 latte's...


----------



## Tshirtgang (Dec 28, 2010)

You can hire someone who specializes in SEO from Elance or Ioffer to work on getting traffic to your website. There are a ton of companies that offer custom SEO work on these sites at a very reasonable rate. I would give it a try.


----------



## MsMonica (Jan 21, 2011)

Blogging is cool but then you have to steer traffic to your blog. And that can be difficult. Social networking like FB and Twitter would be easier because it puts you smack dab in the middle of all the users. Work on getting the friends on your friends list to be your number #1 fans first and maybe give them incentives for liking and sharing your links. Then drop your links into Twitter on trending topics, preferably something related. You gotta kinda be creative. Just think, wherever you can drop your link then drop it. Emails, tweets, status updates, You tube. But best of all try friends and family first! Email your links to them and encourage them to pass it on.


----------

